# CPT code for vaginal insertion of Nuvaring and Estring



## crevoet (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking for two codes; one for insertion of Nuvaring or Estring or is there a general code vaginal insertion code that would apply to both.


----------



## preserene (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel that if cousiling alone preventive EM code; if inserted by the Physician 57170, if billable?


----------



## preserene (Oct 2, 2012)

It is  for self insertion. 
Yet,I feel that if counsiling alone preventive EM code; if inserted by the Physician 57170, if billable?


----------

